# Mafia 3 random freezes



## KnucklezZ (May 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have a weird problem with Mafia 3. The game runs perfectly fine, barely and stutters, FPS is great. The weird thing is it will from time to time freeze for a few seconds, either when there's a cutscene or just roaming around. The sound still plays fine, it's just the video which is freezing. Any ideas what can it be?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does the same thing happen if the graphics are turned down a little bit?

Is the same through Steam? If so, did you verify the files?


----------



## KnucklezZ (May 18, 2017)

Hey, thanks for reply.

All the files are fine, and the same thing happens even if I select lowest settings. What is strange, is that if I change the FPS cap to 30, the game runs fine... Really strange.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you verify the files through Steam?

Please follow this guide here on reinstalling your video card drivers:

How to clean your system from all display drivers - Tech Support Forum


----------

